# Full review Alpine CDA9887 vs Pioneer 880PRS



## skylar112

So I've been using the 880PRS since early January this year with the iPod adaptor. I've gotten used to the unit, and the menu grew on me. However since having used the CDA9857's full speed iPod control I've been desiring better ipod controls. Anyway I've been patiently waiting for the CDA9887 to come out, so it finally goes. I got this unit today and I installed it earlier tonight. This is a review for the CDA9887 vs the DEH-P880PRS.

Fit, finish and installation:

Despite the the manual open face of the Alpine the fit and finish is better. When the 880prs was installed with the face closed I can wiggle the faceplate, and there would be some play in there. Which was a turn off. The Alpine fits tight, when the face is pushed closed, a nice audible click giving you that secure feeling. The face has absolutely no play. Also the face barely sticks out much because it has a thinner faceplate. 
The ipod module for the Pioneer is rather annoying. Its a separate module that is about 4"x3" that you have to hide some where, and also provide power and ground for. The Alpine is just a acble that plugs straight into the back of the headunit. Thats an obvious choice there.
So the Alpine has the win in this department over the Pioneer.

Menus and options:
I've gotten rather used to the Pioneers menu so I might be a little biased. I've used many Alpines but getting aquainted with the 9887 makes my familiar knowledge of prior Alpines some what useless. I like how the 880 you can use the right wheel to scroll through. It makes it easy for me. Versus the different buttons you have to press to get to this menu, and some menus you have to press and hold. Its not quite so intuitive.
As far as options I prefer the Alpine hands down. I have to comment on the blackout feature on both. The blackout feature on the 880 is a joke, while the screen blacks out, the buttons are still brightly lit, renders the feature almost useless. The Alpine blacks out completely leaving a small red led on to the right side of the face which is barely noticable. I love the biolite display, I much prefer it over the eL display. Though the eL display isn't too shabby I just think the biolite is easier on the eyes and copes with reflections better. Feature for feature both are relatively the same. However the Alpine is bluetooth capable, HD radio ready, audyssey ready and a few other gimmicky features. But its not really fair to compare headunits that are about a year apart since technology can be vast in a years time. Also I want to add the sub volume only a push of a button away on the Alpine is much better versus having to go into the crossover menu to adjust the sub gains up and down on the Pioneer.
The Alpine has a slight edge due to the sub volume.

iPod control:
The biggest reason for me to leave Pioneer and into Alpine is the iPod control. A single $31.99 retail cable versus a $99.99? retail module. The Alpine is a simple plug and play. While the Pioneer you have to hide the module and also provide power and ground for it. The controls on both units are relatively the same. However the Alpine loads up much faster and offers more flexibility. There are 2 buttons on the faceplate that allows you to skip or go back to the previous playlists. Skipping playlists is a very nice touch. The Pioneer if I even wanted to scroll through the playlist to search for my next song it would take a few seconds just to load up the songs adjacent to the beginning of the search. Its rather frustrating and annoying. You would think that with a module that big speeds would be faster. 

I give iPod controls to the Alpine for the simplicity of the plug and play cable, also the faster control and flexibility.

Rca outputs:

Not too much to say here except that the Alpine has much stronger outputs. I was rather surprised.

Advantage Alpine

Remotes:

I actually loved the Pioneers remote, its pretty intuitive and everything was accessible on the remote. The Alpine remote isn't worth the plastic its molded in. The buttons are stiff, you have to aim straight at the face, and you have to push the buttons hard. Sometimes Im pushing the buttons in, and nothing is happening when I'm aiming right at the radio. Absurd!

Hands down the Pioneer has a better remote.

Sound:
After adjusting to gains to match. Before I elaborate into the sound I want to describe the sound differences. The Pioneer has a warmer sound, versus the Alpine. Anyway both are good sounding headunits however even adjusting the gains to match the stronger outputs from the 9887 I still found that the 9887 had a more crisp sound. The piano sounds awesome and spacious. The acoustic guitar I can hear the guitarist finger strike against the string. I can almost picture how the finger plucks against the string as the sound resonates through the body of the guitar. Now I could hear all that on the 880 however not quite as effortless and enticing. The noise level is also noticibly lower on the 9887. And I have one of the 880s that didn't have a noise issue. I can just tell that when I listen to the alpine the noise level is to a minimum even when the gains on the amp were higher in the initial listening. The sub blends slightly better on the Alpine. My midbass response is snappier on the Alpine but had more extention on the Pioneer.

Advantage Alpine

Stage and imaging:

I haven't had tons of time on the 9887 but after everything is dialed it I notice slight but obvious enough differences. I had a dead center image from my Lotuses when I had the Pioneer on a bad day it wander slightly. And also the height of my stage was about 2-3 inches above my dash. Since the transition to the Alpine my center image is still there however it wanders some. It stays in the general area but it wanders in that area. And my stage height is now dash level.

Advantage Pioneer.

Eq, crossover and time alignment:

I prefer parametric eq over graphic. However the 16 band independent graphic eq on the Pioneer is nothing to sneeze at. It was very functional and more than enough for most. The independent L/R control is a great option. The Alpines 7 band graphic eq doesn't stand a chance. The 5 band p-eq on the Alpine is ok adjustable Qs, gains, and frequency. Nothing special. Though the P-eq is rather inflexible as mentioned by Mach y in his review. The inability to overlapp the frequencies of the P-eq in the Alpine is rather frustrating and annoying. 
Time alignment is the same on both units. Though the Alpine allows you to use cm or inches. Nice touch. I prefer the display of the TA on the Pioneer better. Its more intuitive.
The crossover on the Pioneer took a while to get used to in the beginning menu wise. But when comparing the two side by side the Alpine allowed you to have independent L/R control of the crossover. And also the frequencies allowed are more flexible. And also as mentioned by many before allows the option of using a passive crossover, or an external active crossover to create a 3 way front stage.

Illumination:
I drive a VW my instrument cluster is blue, and my dash is amberish. The 880s bluish or white display is nice, but rather bright and obnoxious. Its hard to match anything out there. The Alpine has 5 display options. The amber option didn't match my dash perfectly but close enough for me not to complain. I will post up pictures of the display in amber for those who are curious.

Advantage Alpine

Eq: Pioneer hands down
TA: toss up
Crossover: Alpine hands down

disks used:

Steely Dan
Chesky Ultimate Demostration disk
Alpine F#1 disk
Various Telarc cds
Carlos Heredia
Fleetwood Mac 

All in all I spend about 2.5 hours tonight to play with this radio. I think that I made a great choice and don't plan on looking back. I prefer the Alpine for many reasons. The SQ is more catered to my tastes, ipod controls are better for the impatient type, crossover allows room for growth, the stronger outputs leave less room for noise and the list goes on and on. Though the Pioneer has a nicer remote, better soundstage, etc. I still feel that overall package the Alpine is a better head unit for me. Hope this review helped.


----------



## skylar112

Amber illumination pictures.


----------



## Vestax

Great review. I have owned both Alpine and Pioneer in the past, and installed both for customers. As always, user interface and built are apples and oranges with both brands, which definitely differentiates them both. Though, most people who prefer PEQ over GEQ, will go with the Alpine. 

I've been running the 9833 since it came out, I might need a replacement soon.  I wanted an optical out unit like the W205 for my H700. But this 9887 is tempting! Thanks for the review Chu.


----------



## Vampire

How did you set the sub? When I transferred the same settings from my Eclipse, the low end was weak. I ended up using the sub control and have it set to something like 13.

Have you also figured out what the 3 different levels of media expander do? I hear the difference but was just curious as to what exactly it is modifying.


----------



## 300Z

Thanks for the review Chu.

What other colors are available for the buttons/display? And lastly how much is this unit going for?

Thanks.

Leo


----------



## dawgdan

Sweet! Great review. I'll be picking mine up from Jeff Smith this afternoon.


----------



## drocpsu

skylar112 said:


> Amber illumination pictures.


I believe that color is "red". Amber is yellowish.  

Great review though. Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## bassfromspace

Vampire said:


> How did you set the sub? When I transferred the same settings from my Eclipse, the low end was weak. I ended up using the sub control and have it set to something like 13.
> 
> Have you also figured out what the 3 different levels of media expander do? I hear the difference but was just curious as to what exactly it is modifying.


That's probably because Alpine's rca output voltage typically suck.


----------



## skylar112

bassfromspace said:


> That's probably because Alpine's rca output voltage typically suck.


In this case I would say that the outputs from the Pioneer is weaker than usual. And the Alpine just happen to have a stronger signal. I was shocked when I first got the 880 that the rca strength was weaker than other Premier units I've owned.



drocpsu said:


> I believe that color is "red". Amber is yellowish.
> 
> Great review though. Thanks for the comparison.


Thanks for the comment. I will ignore your other comment.


----------



## skylar112

300Z said:


> Thanks for the review Chu.
> 
> What other colors are available for the buttons/display? And lastly how much is this unit going for?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Leo



Hey Leo, this is how its explained in the manual.

You can change the lighting color of the following seven buttons.
source, band, left triangle, right triangle, rewind, fast forward, and multi eq.

type 1: When the color of the seven buttons is blue, others are green

type 2: When the color of the seven buttons is green, others are blue

type 3: When the color of the seven buttons is blue, others are red

type 4: When the color of the seven buttons is amber, others are red

type 5: When the color of the seven buttons is red, others are also red

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## dawgdan

Alpine sub outputs have typically always been needed to be "pegged" to generate maximum voltage. I see absolutely no problem with this design. It establishes a safety net so that you'll won't clip a recording from the head unit (unless your amp settings are maxed, you're using loudness, or have altered the bass equalization from the HU).


----------



## alphakenny1

chu great review man! headunit looks sexy on your dash.


----------



## Turborusty

For whoever asked about price...........

I dunno about retail, but it's available new on e-bay for right about $300.

Also, I'd like to see someone's review on the new Pioneers with direct ipod control and built-in Bluetooth (no module for either)


Turborusty


----------



## 89grand

I noticed that you mentioned being able to switch from cm to inches with the Alpine. I'm pretty sure the Pioneer does that too. You didn't say it didn't, I just assumed that maybe you didn't think so since you mentioned the feature on the Alpine.


----------



## Vampire

Thanks, that makes sense. I guess it's just a different way of doing things vs my old Eclipse. Right now no EQ, MX etc. Just crossover settings, slopes with no attenuation yet. Actually sounds pretty good considering everything is what it is right now.



dawgdan said:


> Alpine sub outputs have typically always been needed to be "pegged" to generate maximum voltage. I see absolutely no problem with this design. It establishes a safety net so that you'll won't clip a recording from the head unit (unless your amp settings are maxed, you're using loudness, or have altered the bass equalization from the HU).


----------



## selftc

great review ! ! 


89grand: yes, you are correct. the 880 does offer cm or in. measurements in t/a.

skylar112: the 880 DOES allow you to have independent L/R crossover control.


----------



## dawgdan

Mine is in now. 

I haven't owned an aftermarket HU since 1999. Holy crap this tihng is complicated, and not very user friendly. I've messed around with a couple of Alpines since then and I thought they were all overly complicated. But I'd chalk it up to me being used to OEM stereos (buttons only consisting of bass, treble, fader, balance, track up, track down). I suppose I'll get used to it. 

Damn XM tuner won't work either.. kinda sucks.

*edit* Got the XM tuner to work. I had the AiNet switched on "EQ/Div" instead of "Norm". I didn't realize the former was for outboard processors only. I'm pretty new to this AiNet stuff - cool technology!

After fumbling around with lots of settings, including the P-EQ, I can't get it to bring up bass and treble settings. I guess it's not necessary now that I have a P-EQ, but old habits die hard.


----------



## 300Z

Thanks Chu. That helped out indeed.
Guess I'll be getting one as well.


----------



## Monologuist

just got one of these Alpines. Just wondering if anyone has had problems getting the unit to operate in 3-way active mode? There is a tiny switch on the bottom of the chassis that you have to set to get it to 3-way mode, but I can't seem to get it to work. Just wondering if its a known problem that it is a gimpy switch or perhaps I have a faulty unit. Overall, a little disppointed with the build quality so far.


----------



## ATB

I've been very meh on my 880 due to a few things. High on the list is that the graphical EQ operates on all channels at once. I would like to bump up the midbass on my mids but not have it mess with my subs. Since I am running 6.5" subs, this is a big deal for me even with a steep slope on the x-over. How does this work on the Alpine?


----------



## 3.5max6spd

quick impressions...

SOLID fit.

Face is CLEAN.

Front ch HP can be Set LOW. AWESOME for heads doing 4way with midrange/tweet passive combo on front chs!


----------



## skylar112

selftc said:


> great review ! !
> 
> skylar112: the 880 DOES allow you to have independent L/R crossover control.


Thank you, you are right the 880 does have it. I just dont use it, so I forgot all about it.



89grand said:


> I noticed that you mentioned being able to switch from cm to inches with the Alpine. I'm pretty sure the Pioneer does that too. You didn't say it didn't, I just assumed that maybe you didn't think so since you mentioned the feature on the Alpine.


I should have mentioned but that was more implied for the 9887 vs older Alpine models which didn't have that feature.

More to add to this headunit. The front outputs or the tweeters can be highpassed as low as 100hz I think around that area. 3.5max6spd and I were playing around with it. It went very low, allowing a passive or active crossover to be added to creat a 3 way front stage. Very nifty.

Though the time alignment has proved to be a headache. Through their formula I still haven't found a good image yet. Very frustrating.


----------



## drocpsu

i also saw this HU this weekend in Chu's car. Looks nice and has great ipod support. 

I also could not figure out the TA. I know how to use it, it just didn't seem to be making any difference.


----------



## zachplaysguitar5

dawgdan said:


> Alpine sub outputs have typically always been needed to be "pegged" to generate maximum voltage. I see absolutely no problem with this design. It establishes a safety net so that you'll won't clip a recording from the head unit (unless your amp settings are maxed, you're using loudness, or have altered the bass equalization from the HU).


What does that mean? (pegged)

I'm waiting for the unit to arrive at my doorstep and just wan to me 'in the know' beforehand.


----------



## dawgdan

Maxed out. Double check it with your multimeter, but I think you get the full 4 volts of output only when the sub volume is set to +15.


----------



## zachplaysguitar5

Got it. Thanks.

PS - based on your and everyone elses' reviews, I can't wait to throw this baby in my car.


----------



## Weightless

What are the crossover freqs of the alpine?


----------



## dawgdan

Off memory, LP from 20-200 Hz. Mid (BP) from 20-20Khz, and HP from 20-20Khz.


----------



## B&K

skylar112 said:


> Thank you, you are right the 880 does have it. I just dont use it, so I forgot all about it.


I find it very amusing that you compare the staging and prefer the Alpine but you aren't using the best tool that you had to really address it. L/R eq is extremely helpful in particular in non-optimal installations.


----------



## skylar112

B&K said:


> I find it very amusing that you compare the staging and prefer the Alpine but you aren't using the best tool that you had to really address it. L/R eq is extremely helpful in particular in non-optimal installations.



The L/R eq is a very nice touch, it can definitely help with staging as well if setup properly. I have used it, however I don't use it normally. The eq section is definitely better by a ways on the 880prs than the 9887 imo. However as form, built quality, and everyday functionality I prefer the Alpine overall. There are things that I do miss about the Pioneer, but the full speed ipod control more than makes up for it.


----------



## drake78

^^^preferences are strictly subjective, nice review


----------



## ScarySkulls

hi Skylark.

Did you buy an IMPRINT kit also?
Is the cost justified for spending 250$ on it?


----------



## skylar112

ScarySkulls said:


> hi Skylark.
> 
> Did you buy an IMPRINT kit also?
> Is the cost justified for spending 250$ on it?



I didnt' buy the unit yet.


----------



## doitor

Been using the 880 for a cuple of months and i'm very hapy with it. SQ wise is great and a lot of tunning options.
As a matter a fact i'm sellin one right now on the for sale section, because I decided to go all the way and just ordered a w207/h701 combo.
Anyone interested it includes the ipod interfase and the xm tuner.


----------



## ScarySkulls

skylar112 said:


> I didnt' buy the unit yet.


OK. Then how did you tune it?

What are the options that come on once the IMPRINT is used? 
You think it's worth the extra 250$ demanded?


----------



## skylar112

ScarySkulls said:


> OK. Then how did you tune it?
> 
> What are the options that come on once the IMPRINT is used?
> You think it's worth the extra 250$ demanded?


I use the processing built in on the 9887. As far as the cost is worth. I don't know. That unit isn't out yet. I can't tell. I will wait for someone else to place a review and see how it goes. Then I will make up my mind then.


----------



## oldschoolsq

I got my Alpine CDA-9887 today from Crutchfield outlet store . I was VERY pleased , the unit was still factory sealed & nothing missing I also got the install kit & wiring harness all for a total of $359 

Needless to say I am HAPPY


----------



## ErinH

Just as a heads-up....I bought some PDX amps from this store and they still have the serial #'s and birthsheets so I'm confident in the store. 9887 for $296 shipped. link


----------



## wierdPOV

Noob question...

Do the built in crossovers of these units control the RCA outputs only? Or can they also control the built in amp of the HUs as well?


----------



## Tola

I know this is a late post but the initial review of these 2 units was absolutely horrible. It's obvious skylar was sick of the pioneer and just enjoyed having something new toplay with in the alpine. The BIGGEST feature of the 9887 and 880 prs is the sound imprint system which utilizes an xtra processor/microphone at the cost of $150-200 xtra for the alpine, the pioneer comes with it included. You can not set up the alpine properly w/out that unit. The color choices on the 9887 IMO are terrible, looks like a christmas tree with 2 colors all the time. I'm amazed at how many people made up their minds to buy the alpine based on that review. Once again, I know this is an old post and things have changed but I 'm always amazed at the gargage you can find on the internet.


----------



## skylar112

Tola said:


> I know this is a late post but the initial review of these 2 units was absolutely horrible. It's obvious skylar was sick of the pioneer and just enjoyed having something new toplay with in the alpine. The BIGGEST feature of the 9887 and 880 prs is the sound imprint system which utilizes an xtra processor/microphone at the cost of $150-200 xtra for the alpine, the pioneer comes with it included. You can not set up the alpine properly w/out that unit. The color choices on the 9887 IMO are terrible, looks like a christmas tree with 2 colors all the time. I'm amazed at how many people made up their minds to buy the alpine based on that review. Once again, I know this is an old post and things have changed but I 'm always amazed at the gargage you can find on the internet.


I have stated that I wanted something that was better on ipod control. So yes I was sick of the dirt slow ipod function of the Pioneer. That was no mystery.

It's funny that your first post here is guns blazing on criticizing someone else.

And you can't set up the 9887 properly without the imprint? Maybe the questions are your ability to set something up properly and your knowledge on whether you know what you are doing or not. I and many others on this forum and others have no problems setting up the 9887 *without* the imprint. In fact if anything from many reviews of others the imprint wasn't to their liking.

Instead of criticizing why don't you contribute something. Anyone can criticize, not everyone have the balls to actually put out an extensive review based on their findings. Maybe some knowledge that you have to back this up? If not, hop along newbie.


----------



## Babs

I dunno.. I thought it was a pretty good objective comparison in that first review post and didn't favor one or the other head units. Don't think I'd diss it just because of favorites.. Both I'll bet are great units on their own with or without Imprint, just for those burr-brown dac's themselves.

What I wanna hear is a comparison in the DRZ9255 and either of these based on raw SQ and final tuning SQ... Man if they ever update the DRZ to take USB and other file formats, it'll be the bomb.


----------



## rekd0514

Tola said:


> I know this is a late post but the initial review of these 2 units was absolutely horrible. It's obvious skylar was sick of the pioneer and just enjoyed having something new toplay with in the alpine. The BIGGEST feature of the 9887 and 880 prs is the sound imprint system which utilizes an xtra processor/microphone at the cost of $150-200 xtra for the alpine, the pioneer comes with it included. You can not set up the alpine properly w/out that unit. The color choices on the 9887 IMO are terrible, looks like a christmas tree with 2 colors all the time. I'm amazed at how many people made up their minds to buy the alpine based on that review. Once again, I know this is an old post and things have changed but I 'm always amazed at the gargage you can find on the internet.


It is just somone's opinion and you take it for what it is. Just like your opinion about the Alpine. Who said everyone bought one because of him alone? You also don't need the Imprint technology at all to use the 9887 with good results.


----------



## ThisWasAndy

Tola said:


> but I 'm always amazed at the gargage you can find on the internet.



I've never found gargage on the internet. its my holy grail. google always asks me "did you mean "garbage" and I'm like NOOOOOOOOOOOOO STUPID COMPUTER I WANT GARGAGE!

I get excited when I drive down my block and see the crappy handwritten posterboard on the stop sign that says "GARAGE SALE", but alas, it's not Gargage.

I need a wtb thread. WTB - GARGAGE?!!!11oneone

<3
Andykin Skywalker


----------



## Vestax

Skylar, have you ever seen "The Fan"?


----------



## skylar112

Vestax said:


> Skylar, have you ever seen "The Fan"?


What's that?


----------



## Vestax

skylar112 said:


> What's that?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fan_(1996_film)

You don't have kids do you?


----------



## skylar112

Vestax said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fan_(1996_film)
> 
> You don't have kids do you?


I see where you are getting at. A certain order of obsessed misfits....... who like to "blowup"


----------



## jonywalker

@Skylar,
I am now planing to order either CDA9887 or DEH-P88RS-II of pioneer. This new 2008 mode of pioneer still doesn't seem to provide a convenient way of iPod control, but has the advantage of providing Hi-Voltage pre-amp output beside of RCA output, so I can keep using my alpine PDX-4 amp since it doesn't have RCA input, only differiential balanced input.

*Did you tried using the CDA9887 integrated amp (4x60w I think) for front and real channels? Is it possible to use the built-in cross-over to configure the integrated amp to be high pass, not only just the RCA ouputs?*
The design of the new P88RS is much better than the alpine, the alpine even doesn't have a motor driven front cover, has a similar look of lots of cheap products. But the fast speed iPod control is a big high light to me, I don't want to place another module and power supply, I am even not sure whether the pioneer could handel my PDC signal, MF-Wheel and lot of other things, which are all covered by alpine.

Thanks

ps. the auto sound calibration using imprint processor can do lots more, it corrects not only time alignment, but unequalizing, which can not be achieved manually.


----------



## audisoner 596

How do these decks compare with the Blaupunkt Bremen MP76? This blaupunkt has 108 parametric EQ and DSP on board for custom configuration. Amazing sound.


----------



## Thumper26

link to the blau?

for comparison, i've used the 9887 for a while in the past. i recently bought a pioneer 800prs, and the 800 spanks the shyt out of the alpine in fit, finish, and overall quality.


----------



## Focalaudio

Thumper26 said:


> link to the blau?
> 
> for comparison, i've used the 9887 for a while in the past. i recently bought a pioneer 800prs, and the 800 spanks the shyt out of the alpine in fit, finish, and overall quality.


Just what I wanted to hear! Straight to the point!


----------



## sotelomichael

good review man, thanks


----------



## faiz23

i am trying to decide between both with the ipod cable both will come out to about the same. i am going with a active setup just 6.5" component and thinking about the pioneer


----------



## ninor

Is there any way to make ALL 9887's buttons light up just amber instead of amber/red?


----------



## E300

I just found this thread while searching online. I currently have a Pioneer Premier DEH-P860MP. I love the unit, but being a refurb, it has been acting up for quite some time. I was interested in the DEH-P800PRS and an trying to clarify the difference(s) between, what looks like essentially the same radio, 880PRS & 800PRS.

What draws me to the Pioneer? In my prior experience, with Alpine, Kenwood, etc... I experienced great sound clarity and low noise from the Pioneer. Once I learned the menu system it was very easy, and the overall appearance of the unit and clarity of the display sealed the deal. 

It would be nice to be able to interface this unit with my iPod NANO Gen 4 and my cell phone (Bluetooth).

What are the difference(s) between the 880 & 800? 
What would I need to interface my iPod NANO & charge the battery?
Do I need anything additional to interface my Sprint Mogul cell with the radio to utilize the Bluetooth feature?

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## Silver2003srt4

id like to see a side by side
800prs vs cda9887

Jeremy


----------



## marchel

Thank you very much for the review,

But still can't decide what to buy yet.


----------



## eggster34

I read somewhere on DIYMA that the p88rs came with a microphone that makes the speaker / TA setup very straightforward, but I can't find the thread anywhere now.. is this true or am I dreaming? if so, why doesn't the alpine come with a similar feature I wonder.


----------



## TREETOP

eggster34 said:


> I read somewhere on DIYMA that the p88rs came with a microphone that makes the speaker / TA setup very straightforward, but I can't find the thread anywhere now.. is this true or am I dreaming? if so, why doesn't the alpine come with a similar feature I wonder.


Yes, the 880PRS and 800PRS come with a microphone for autotune. The 9887 doesn't do autotune unless you add Imprint, Imprint has its own microphone.

For what it's worth, I was never satisfied with the autotune selections chosen by the Pioneer unit, for my application. I adjusted everything myself manually anyway.


----------



## kyheng

Sometimes use our own calibrated microphone is better then using microphone provided by pioneer.....


----------



## gijoe

kyheng said:


> Sometimes use our own calibrated microphone is better then using microphone provided by pioneer.....


I'm tempted to try the Audison mic that came with my receiver, just for the hell of it.


----------



## eggster34

thanks for the info, how many amps can I connect to the P88RS or the alpine if I want to drive all of them actively and do all processing / time alignment through the HU?

I'm planning a 2 channel amp for my tweeters, a 4 channel amp for my 4x in-door mid-woofers , and another 4 channel amp for the 2 8" dynaudio speakers in the back shelf + a single subwoofer.. or should I separate the subwoofer amp?


----------



## Thumper26

both decks can do a two way front stage plus sub.


----------



## cobraa

interesting review !!


----------



## Mless5

Pio auto tune blows royal time.


----------

